# paint horses and barrels??



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

banman said:


> i am buying this paint gelding to use as my new barrel horse, i just wanna make sure that a paint is a good preed to choose as a barrel horse he has almost perfect cofo for barrels and the lady said he as speed and all that stuff, just makin sure a paint can get the job done.
> what do you think?


Breed isn't a factor as much as the horse itself is. Sure, a paint can run barrels, just as practically any other breed could so long as it was built right for the task. 

Good luck with your new paint if you buy him!


----------



## RaynRavyn (Dec 7, 2010)

My paint mare ran a high 17 to low 18 second standard pattern for years.  Really is just the individual horse and their training. Good luck!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

for a barrel horse i look for compact, short back, big hind end, built slightly uphill. broad chest but not bulky as that can cause the horse to tend towards the forehand.

i've seen paints, qhs, tbs, mustangs, and arabs run barrels well 
good luck!


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

here is a picture of him. i know his front feet need some work.and he is lacking muscle but we are going to work on that too.


----------



## Kansasbarrelracer (Sep 30, 2009)

Any horse can run barrels, it takes the right training to make that horse a "winning" barrel horse.

Yes a paint can run barrels, and honestly conformation shouldn't matter. I've seen the yuckiest of the yuck horses running barrels, that were actually good and taking home buckles, compared to those who had the "best conformation" for barrel racing.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Pshht. Can a Paint do barrels? That's like asking if a Thoroughbred can race. Of course they can. Most horses that are used for barrels and other western riding are stock horses. Paints are extremely similar to Quarter horses and the majority of barrel horses are QHs.


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

haha your funny!! thanks, i know they can a was just wondering if its a good choice??


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It depends more on the horse, not the breed. Of course there will be breeds that would be terrible at barrels. I can't see a 17hh warmblood doing it. They're too tall. Haha. If your horse's heart is in it, they he's a good horse for it. Some horses just don't like it much. If he trusts you though, he'll run his heart out for you.

My mare is registered as Paint (breeding stock though) because her dam is a Paint. She's mostly Quarter Horse, but I intend on training her for barrels. Mostly to give her a legitimate job.


----------



## RaynRavyn (Dec 7, 2010)

Banman, He is gorgeous! Hope he works out well for you!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Just like others have said, it really depends on the horse, not the breed. Sure some breeds may be formed around this sort of work, but if you train a horse it would work just fine. In 4h, I've seen all kids of horses do barrels. Quarter horses, Paints, Appaloosas, Ponies and occasionally you'll see a really big horse running with a little rider.


----------



## amywalters789 (Mar 20, 2011)

It really doesn't depend on the breed.
It depends on if the horse has speed or has the ability to do the job. But your horse looks like a good horse!.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Breed doesn't matter?
Shoot, I'll be outrunning the QH's and Arabs and bringing home the gold in no time on my Clydesdale, then. :lol:

A paint is absolutely fine.


----------



## glitterhorse (Mar 20, 2011)

I love him! He's so cute!!!


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

*Barrel Horse*



banman said:


> here is a picture of him. i know his front feet need some work.and he is lacking muscle but we are going to work on that too.
> 
> View attachment 57747
> 
> ...


I'd say he's beautiful, my uncle has a paint and he runs 16's just depends on the horse like others have said. Breed isn't always a limiting factor. I bet he'll be fine.


----------



## CowgirlsR4Ever300 (Mar 31, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful ! 
And I run a paint gelding and he does awesome. Like every one has said breed doesn't matter. Cause my paint is a trained show horse. And he prefers the gymkana events over showing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## crissy89 (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok if your a big time Barrel racer yes blood line and breed is a BIG factor...our horses are all arond I want my horse to run barrles and turn around cut cattle and trail them as well...we have never went wrong with AQH but now if your wanting to train and brake a horse paints are slower to do they are behind a lil but then agian its Opinion so there is no win...its up to you.


----------

